# thinking of a scratch built necron titan....



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

do necrons even have titans? well not like it matters, but im thinking of making one myself, should be interesting to see, since necrons dont otherwise have titans, but it would be fun.

any suggestions on what to use to build it? maybe thoughts on a base structure? I am thinking a giant Warrior, but I want it to be something more unique, so maybe ill design a totally cool metallic undead monstrosity that could serve as the titan class for necrons, dunno >.> feedback is welcomed with my cold souless arms.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe some shoulder mounted gauss weapons?

Your base structure should be something like a warrior, as I think warriors look cool.

Maybe one arm could have skin on it like a flayed one? Titans dont usually have CC weapons like flayed ones do though so thats not the best idea.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I dont think that necron have Titans, they used to rely on the C'tans before their sleeping. 

I would probably create a giant Mecharachnid, or a huge Monolith (much more like a pyramid).


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

I was thinking the arachnid idea too, something like the tombspyder but totally decked out for more firepower. or maybe a giant scorpion with 2 heavy gauss cannons on the tail, and 2-3 gauss cannons on the body with claws looking to crush things

but I was thinking a titan aswell since pariahs are not necron they are humans who have become apart of the necron army, so their knoledge, if still intact, might have the capibility of making a titan.

remember, the fluff on the necrons does not say their minds are consumed, well most are, but some still live on with their own personalities and such, but are shells of their former selves, so they are not nearly as alive or have as much initiative, but they are still there in a sense.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

necrons get a plyon which is just simply great. But a necron titan would be cool.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah I know about the pylon, though havnt seen the stats on it. since titans are cool, I am going to start a scratch built one, once I figure out how im going to build it.

Im definitly thinking a scorpion styled titan, though its going to be lower then other titans.

I am thinking it will stand about 7-8 inches tall (not including the tail) 18 inches long and 7-8 inches wide.

is that too big? or would that fit in nicely if I did a scorpion style?


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

I would avoid the Scorpion to be honest; the Brass Scorpion belongs to Chaos. Might I suggest a Scarab instead? Or perhaps a Beetle of some sort? A Carrion Beetle would certainly fit well with the Tomb motiff.


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

Why not a giant monolith shaped tomb spyder type titan. 6 huge legs, 2 large titan CCWs and a pyramid/monolith shaped carpace?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

you culd try something like this:
http://bp3.blogger.com/_JsKZ1YCU6Z4/R3ll9aufWwI/AAAAAAAAAkk/pDIf_sQO64M/s1600-h/cs.JPG
(not mine btw)


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)

Super Heavy and a flyer..............


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Giant monolith!
Or a giant tomb spider, yeah..


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I heard somewhere on the Net that during Eye of Terror (or something of the sort) that Necrons had a huge Tomb Spyder for Titans. And just for the record, they do already have Titans, the Necron Pylons.:so_happy:


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

get yourself a majillion scarabs, and make a Summoning Cube or Obelisk (from DoW) on grav-boosters; add one cannon and scarab factory, then find the old vehicle testing template for point value. Go nutz!!!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Here are some ideas of what could possibly be necron titans. I am going to start a little smaller and make a dreadnought for my necrons. I will probably just classify it as a heavy destroyers.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I like the idea of something a bit less conventional...Perhaps a massive construct made of millions of scarabs, with no weapons, but immensly hard to kill, spawns scarabs, and perhaps some nice special rules for CC of your own designing....course it would be ridiculously hard to build and make it look good. Perhaps build it in the rough shape then just glue hundreds of scarabs over it? I dunno, but I much prefer that idea to the whole "It's a scarab...but bigger!" thing.

Fluff wise though, a giant monolith is more necron style, I would have thought.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The crons' had a massive Tomb Spyder in the Medusa IV campaign. It was called the Tomb Crawler and was the size of a Reaver Titan.

-Dirge


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> The crons' had a massive Tomb Spyder in the Medusa IV campaign. It was called the Tomb Crawler and was the size of a Reaver Titan.
> 
> -Dirge


that would probably be what Id make.

any links to the reference dirge? like maybe special artillery, any little quirks the giant spyder had, etc?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

That's the one i was talking about Dirge.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the only known tomb crawler was destroyed when the rons tried to awaken it but there might be more.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I always thought the necron titan model was a super monolith


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

I woult a choose enormous necron sfinks!








But not with a human head:biggrin: use a necron head!


----------

